# [Souris] Pas d'axe horizontal ?  (résolu)

## ErazieL

Bonsoir,

Hier, j'ai lancé un emerge world, puis j'avoue avoir remplacer les fichier config sans trop regarder en faisant un etc-update.

Suite à cela, je me retrouve avec un problème étrange : L'axe horizontal de ma souris refuse de fonctionner pendant une session Xorg :/, pourtant l'axe vertical marche, ce que fait que je peux seulement déplacer ma souris de haut en bas.

J'aimerais savoir si quelqun à déjà eu ce problème ou si vous avez une idée pour arranger ça  :Surprised: .

Merci d'avance  :Smile: .

----------

## kwenspc

T'as peut-être pas le bon driver dans la variable INPUT_DEVICES dans ton make.conf ?

----------

## xaviermiller

tu as quoi comme souris ?

Je viens d'acquérir une "microsoft comfort optical mouse 3000" qui a fonctionné correctement quelques jours, mais depuis mi-janvier, je n'ai plus l'axe horizontal, que ce soit via les drivers "evdev" ou "mouse"

----------

## ErazieL

Je vais verifier mon make.conf mais ça m'étonnerais qu'il ait été modifié après le etc-update :O

Sinon c'est une MX900 (celle qui est avec le pack diNovo).

Etrange comme problème quand même ...

Bref dès que j'ai un peu de temps pour bricoler ça je verifie cette variable.

----------

## xaviermiller

je pense que c'est plutôt du coté de xorg-server et ses drivers qu'il faut regarder : m'étonne pas, déjà que les leds du clavier se sont éteintes plusieurs mois, pourquoi ne serait-ce pas le tour de la souris ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Essaie ça :

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE | grep RelAxis
```

([private] et paf, 2 chatons voire 3 ... [/private])

Pour éviter de faire raler :

```
grep RelAxis /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Si tu as une ligne du style "Unable to parse 'RelAxis 0' as a map specifier", tu es l'un des gagnants (comme moi ...) de la mise à jour de hal à la version 0.5.10 (celle qui a explosé les layout de clavier aussi ...)

La solution (très fine je trouve ...) que j'avais vu à l'époque c'était soit de faire un USE="-hal" emerge -1 xorg-server, soit de masquer hal 0.5.10.

Je ne peux pas te dire si ça marche, j'avais une autre souris sous la main (qui plus est avec un fil) et la seule utilité de ma souris sans fil est de pouvoir faire défiler des diapos (et dans ce cas, l'axe X) ...

EDIT : Pour info, ma souris, c'est une Logitech et à l'aspect des souris et des claviers, je dirais que Logitech et Microsoft fabriquent plus ou moins les mêmes souris et claviers.

----------

## xaviermiller

je n'ai pas ce message, mais suis bien en ~amd64. J'attendrai donc patiemment que les drivers se mettent à jour  :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Poste toujours un :

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

```
grep WW /var/.... | grep -v AIGLX
```

Si ils ne sont pas vides, ça peut toujours aider

----------

## xaviermiller

```
Current Operating System: Linux microwave 2.6.24-gentoo #7 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jan 29 18:24:46 CET 2008 x86_64

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Mouse0: cannot open input pEvdev

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse0"
```

(rien de transcendant en warnings, à part des répertoires de fontes manquants)

----------

## ErazieL

Super, j'éssairai ce week end. En tout ça confirme bien ce que je pensais du sans fil :/.

----------

## xaviermiller

ma souris est filaire  :Exclamation: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Essaie ça :
> 
> ```
> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE | grep RelAxis
> ```
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

je connais l'histoire de "paf le chien", mais pas "paf 2,3 chatons"  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> je connais l'histoire de "paf le chien", mais pas "paf 2,3 chatons" 

 

C'est pas une private joke pour rien. Un indice: les pipes '|'  :Wink:  (on en a parlé il y a peu, comme quoi ça bouffait de la ressource et que du coup à chaque utilisation d'un pipe, un chaton meurs ^^)

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, je sais  :Wink: 

(et comme tu vois à ma signature, je fais partie d'une contrée adepte du "non-sense"  :Wink: )

----------

## dapsaille

Je viens encore de m'en faire une panière complète ce matin en laissant des "traces"

```

for i in `cat liste_pid_gentils_chatons`;

do kill -3 $i && echo /var/core_$i | grep miaouuuu | awk '{print $2,$3}';

#ou $1 de awk est le Chraccccc ^^

done

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## ErazieL

Si c'est un problème lié à HAL, ça devrais refonctionner en branchant une souris sur le port PS/2 (au lieu de l'USB) non ? Je peut pas vérifier par moi même, la souris du diNovo ne fonctionne pas si je fait ça :S.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Perso, j'ai testé 3 mulots USB :

- 2 logitech sans fil

- une "no name" à 2€ avec fil

J'ai le problème qu'avec un des 2 modèles Logitech ...

----------

## ErazieL

Effectivement, le coup de masquer le paquet a fonctionné, voici donc ce que j'ai fait au cas ou ça arriverais à quelqu'un d'autre :/ :

```
echo =sys-apps/hal-0.5.10 >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

puis bien sur

```
emerge hal
```

Merci à tous  :Smile: 

++

----------

## geekounet

 *ErazieL wrote:*   

> Effectivement, le coup de masquer le paquet a fonctionné, voici donc ce que j'ai fait au cas ou ça arriverais à quelqu'un d'autre :/ :
> 
> ```
> echo =sys-apps/hal-0.5.10 >> /etc/portage/package.mask
> ```
> ...

 

Oui mais ce n'est pas une vraie solution, parce ce n'est pas HAL 0.5.10 qui est en cause (même si le problème arrive à son upgrade), mais c'est plutôt le support HAL de Xorg, qui change son comportement en voyant que le dernier HAL supporte ce qu'il faut pour son hotplug, et donc il t'hotplug ta souris plutôt qu'en prennant ta conf du xorg.conf. Une meilleur solution serait soit de conf HAL correctement ensuite pour ta souris (puisque Xorg prend sa conf par HAL), soit compiler Xorg sans le support de HAL. Mais HAL n'est pas directement en cause, et ce n'est pas lui qui cause ton problème, donc le masquer n'est pas la bonne solution si on reste logique.

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Oui mais ce n'est pas une vraie solution, parce ce n'est pas HAL 0.5.10 qui est en cause (même si le problème arrive à son upgrade), mais c'est plutôt le support HAL de Xorg, qui change son comportement en voyant que le dernier HAL supporte ce qu'il faut pour son hotplug, et donc il t'hotplug ta souris plutôt qu'en prennant ta conf du xorg.conf. Une meilleur solution serait soit de conf HAL correctement ensuite pour ta souris (puisque Xorg prend sa conf par HAL), soit compiler Xorg sans le support de HAL. Mais HAL n'est pas directement en cause, et ce n'est pas lui qui cause ton problème, donc le masquer n'est pas la bonne solution si on reste logique.

 

+1 : masquer hal n'est qu'un work-around et le problème va se reproduire au prochain update ... Si tu en as les moyens autant le fixer définitivyement. (Perso, je ne l'ai pas fait, ça ne concerne qu'une souris "secondaire" que je n'utilise que pour faire défiler des diapos)

----------

